# How many cars do you pull with one engine?



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi GUYZ,
I have been running my trains and usually will pull about 20 loaded freight cars maximum. The freight cars are usually Weaver 4 bay hoppers with authentic coal loads. This is usually done with a heavy die cast engine too, either Big steam or die cast diesel. If I am running plastic diesels, I usually have a Lash up or MU. I have experienced heated motors while running with just one plastic diesel engine with 2 motors. What do YUZ GUYZ pull? Any negative experiences while running only one engine?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

There is another thread somewhere on this. I think the posted documented record is around 30. At around 20 couplers start to fail so you have to cheat and tie the cars together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2015)

Usually fourteen 21" Lightweight passenger cars is max.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

BigAl56 said:


> There is another thread somewhere on this. I think the posted documented record is around 30. At around 20 couplers start to fail so you have to cheat and tie the cars together.


really? we had a person last year that had 107 cars not with one engine, but they had no coupler issue. I run 30 every week and I have no coupler issues.


----------



## chester7 (Mar 31, 2014)

Look up Tommy Z trains on google now that guy has long trains pretty cool stuff eh


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

I run 60 foot freight trains with no coupler issues. My MTH Genesis will pull 10 MTH Superliner cars but it doesn't like it very much and may need a nudge. However Superliners always drop couplers and half of them are zip tied shut


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have pulled up to 40+ cars and a caboose with one loco - a big Legacy steamer. I've run ab out 12 18" passenger cars and three dummy Eunits with one Legacy E (two motors). 

In both cases the locos were working hard and I normally don't do that many.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've done around 60, didn't do an exact count at the time. Harry Henning was pulling 90 behind his Lionel Legacy Y6, it didn't seem like any problem at all. He may need new traction tires now, but it managed to pull them. I suspect in the 30-40 range is about as many as is smart to pull with one locomotive. I'm sure we were a bit overloaded in these efforts. I know when I used the two Legacy U-Boats to pull 115, the traction tires had a bunch of little orange peal divots out of them, so I think they were working pretty hard!


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

I've pulled 45 cars, plus a heavy tender and a caboose with a single non Magnatraction American Flyer 3/16 scale O gauge loco.

Also, no traction tires, just metal on metal, as it should be............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NeAOeqFOfg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

BwA, they didn't get to far I wish I had a bigger layout! I pulled 10 to 18 cars with postwar stuff, but I sware the trainmaster can do double that. I did have coupler issues as there all original, too lazy to fix them. The ones that losen up the most go to the back!


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Traction tires will fail 1st...just because it will, doesn't mean it should. Consider the engine, weight of the cars, and any grades. I run Kadee couplers, so they are never an issue, but tires get replaced often.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, I only had about half of my 22 x 24 foot loop laid down. With nearly 40 feet of train,
I only had about 20 feet of running room.......

Hoping to get my permanent bench work completed this year so I can complete the main loop.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

As you can see there are various results depending on the layout. The diameter of the curves and the flatness of the track will impact the number of cars you can pull. As LOS said watch out for tires. Pulling a heavy load with a single engine can result in stretched tires.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No worries, I'll have to watch it again, this time looking at the layout instead of the cars!


----------



## bobyoung (Sep 21, 2015)

I think the number of cars pulled is not definitive. Some cars are heavier than others, and the O Scale K-Line die cast metal cars weigh at least two pounds. Some cars are heavy and some are light. When I pull 12 cars plus caboose, some of which are very heavy, I experience no problem with the engines. I have been thinking about hooking two consists of 12 cars each together and see what happens.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting question because we need to consider curve too.
My All Nation F3 can pull 14 brass cars scale wheels not traction tires. Now there is the thing, the wheel contact is very low and truck and wheels work as silk.

Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Laidoffsick said:


> Traction tires will fail 1st...just because it will, doesn't mean it should. Consider the engine, weight of the cars, and any grades. I run Kadee couplers, so they are never an issue, but tires get replaced often.


Is time to run just steel don't you?

Andre.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is my post on how to fix couplers so they stay closed:

Fixing Lionel magnetic couplers so they stay closed

It is posted on 3 forums, but only post has a picture. Look it up with Google


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be a lot more useful if you'd post it here.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

The most I've pulled with a single engine was around 50. It was done with my Lionel PM 1225, and 17 of the cars were die-cast coal hoppers. No coupler issues.

My 1225 has been a real work horse for me, and it is still running with its original traction tires! 

Andy


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The number of cars a loco will pull depends strongly on the type of wheel bearings the car has. Post war cars pull the hardest. Cars with needle bearings and high angle wheels pull the easiest particularly around curves. So unless someone specifies what type of car they are pulling there is no way to make a comparison.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

servoguy said:


> The number of cars a loco will pull depends strongly on the type of wheel bearings the car has. Post war cars pull the hardest. Cars with needle bearings and high angle wheels pull the easiest particularly around curves. So unless someone specifies what type of car they are pulling there is no way to make a comparison.


Agree. 

AG.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

As many as I want.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

30 is the most I've done. To many more and I'd be chasing my tail on my 8x16.


----------



## geophyte1 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Specific Engines, Specific LocomCar Genre, Specific Track Conditions Pulling Capacity*

I have a fairly specific question about about what I should expect out of a Lionel 681 locomotive in its car pulling capacity on the flat and ascending parts of the layout.

I've been buying mostly postwar and mostly 1945 through 1957 equipment for about two years. I've never progressed into a large layout but I did decide to use some of the trestle pieces this year on a 7' X 4' layout. The layout does include a more modern 6-2122 Big-O extension bridge but the layout is so compact that only the smaller locomotives and cars will make the passage.

I'm using an RW transformer and using the "B" - "U" terminals for the track voltage. I just measured the maximum voltage with the locomotive in neutral and it is 15.4 volts. 
I'm using a 2046W tender with a 6555 tank car, a 3469 dump car, a 3472 milk car, and a 6457 caboose. this configuration is near and dear to my heart because I received this exact setup on my 5th Christmas 66 years ago. The milk car and the dump car are my originals but my 681 needs an E switch and my caboose needs some coupling attention. My 6555, well let's just say it needs a lot of work

Anyway, when I run this setup the 681 has to work to get up the ramps and once it gets warmed up it does it better but never effortlessly.

I realize that there is a lot of variability in the cars, etc but they all roll pretty well and have been lubed sufficiently.

It seems to me to be a good runner but my experience with these is limited. I will say that the 622 (1950 version) I purchased, which seems to have more trouble on the flats pulling more cars than the 681, pulls at least as well if not better than the 681 up the ramps. Hmm.

There is no wheel slippage with either locomotive.

Question: I am just curious as to what some of you might think or know about the relative "shape" of the 681 given this information?

thanks,


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I have run 33 freight cars with 2 Williams SD-45 engines, one engine in the front and one in the rear. Tried for more but the cars derailed on the curves so 33 was my max.
Also have pulled about 28 freight cars with one Williams S-2 steam engine.
My MTH T-1 Reading Lines steam engine can handle around 15 modern 4 bay hopper cars with no problems.

If you try to set a record for the number of cars with any engine always use a large curve size.

Lee Fritz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can pull 40-50 cars easily with most of my diesels or larger scale steamers.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I've pulled 19-20 cars on the club layout. On my layout 12.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a 3% grade, My steamers are older, diesels newer.
My Hudson (Lionel) will pull a good 9-10 cars, very little speed change on the grade.
My diesels (also Lionel)will pull maybe 12 cars, with a noticeable change of speed on the grade.
I do have to goose them a bit.

Some of my loco's trouble is slippage. I do have a traction band on one wheel of the Hudson, but it may be wearing out.
I just bought a bottle of bullfrog snot (I hate typing that!) and will try that out as soon as I receive it in the mail.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

When I hit 20 or so the yardmaster adds another power unit.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

servoguy said:


> The number of cars a loco will pull depends strongly on the type of wheel bearings the car has. Post war cars pull the hardest. Cars with needle bearings and high angle wheels pull the easiest particularly around curves. So unless someone specifies what type of car they are pulling there is no way to make a comparison.


None of the cars I mentioned are Post War.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

geophyte1 said:


> I have a fairly specific question about about what I should expect out of a Lionel 681 locomotive in its car pulling capacity on the flat and ascending parts of the layout.
> 
> I've been buying mostly postwar and mostly 1945 through 1957 equipment for about two years. I've never progressed into a large layout but I did decide to use some of the trestle pieces this year on a 7' X 4' layout. The layout does include a more modern 6-2122 Big-O extension bridge but the layout is so compact that only the smaller locomotives and cars will make the passage.
> 
> ...


Your turbine, no matter the year made should pull those cars with ease. Your transformer is more then enough. How steap is the grade? I would recommend checking the lube, brushes etc on the engine, also clean the wheels and track. Has it always been this way? Something is a miss.


----------



## geophyte1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I checked the grade and it is about 5.7% and has two 90 degree turns in it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's way too steep! Under 3 percent is good, over 3 percent, not so much!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

See if the link works, no, it wasn't made as a how many can you pull video, and it's older.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

The link works. Nice layout.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

Passenger trains are in a separate catagory. My longest train is the Sante Fe El Capitan with an F7 combo (ABBA) up front and 14 K-Line 21" passenger cars (12 are High-Level). Heavy, long train, but extremely beautiful.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm going to have to try this when I get back. I've run long trains before but don't remember ever counting the cars.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Most of my Cars are very light so I fit as many cars as I can without breaking things or damaging things in the box. I run about 21-30 cars with the Steamers except the ones I know that aren't that strong anywhere from 3-15 cars. Diesels: SD70ACes can pull 20 by them selves when I run a light consist. I usually run 15 cars when they are a little heavier and if I run 45 cars I lash 3 of them up. 

Williams can do 45 cars by themselves At least the SD90s do. For Passenger I won't go over 10 for the Railking Steamers but for my Lionmaster Locos I will do maybe 15-18. I'm working on a private passenger train right now for the A and the Railking Steamers.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

SDIV Tim said:


> Most of my Cars are very light so I fit as many cars as I can without breaking things or damaging things in the box. I run about 21-30 cars with the Steamers except the ones I know that aren't that strong anywhere from 3-15 cars. Diesels: SD70ACes can pull 20 by them selves when I run a light consist. I usually run 15 cars when they are a little heavier and if I run 45 cars I lash 3 of them up.
> 
> Williams can do 45 cars by themselves At least the SD90s do. For Passenger I won't go over 10 for the Railking Steamers but for my Lionmaster Locos I will do maybe 15-18. I'm working on a private passenger train right now for the A and the Railking Steamers.


Tim, my Williams BL-2 and U33C are work horses. Especially the BL-2. It has pulled 12-15 passenger cars effortlessly and 20 freight cars with no problem. One of these days I'm going to combine passenger cars and freight cars which should come out to around 35 cars. 

I'm going to try it with the BL-2 and the U33C separately. The club layout is big enough to accomplish this. Just have to motivate myself into to hauling all those cars there.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

DennyM said:


> The link works. Nice layout.


Thanks you, it's all disassembled now, I'm go8ng to try and redo it the same way, soon. I just moved so after I find the coffee pot it's go time


----------



## geophyte1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Here are (hopefully) two pictures of the layout. The more astute observers will see this is the dining room table I would attach a video but somehow the file got to 24 mb large and I did not know whether that was ok or not for the forum. The slopes are a little different on the two ramps and different in different places on each ramp. You'll see some shims under some of the trestle pieces. I had to do that to get, especially the 622, to not jump the track in places. As I have said before this is my first time to install the trestle sets . Definitely a learning experience.


----------



## geophyte1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the information. It is very helpful. After looking at all of the posts I think my engine is in pretty good shape. From the previous post pictures you can see the layout doesn't have enough "flat" or "level" track runs to test how many cars it will run on a flat but just recalling how my 6 year old grandson likes to put everything on the track when he comes and thinking about previous track setups I know the 681 will pull at least 10 of these older cars on a level run.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The longest train I usually run is limited by the length of my longest passing sidings. I run a coal drag with 20 cars (a mix of MTH diecast, MTH plastic, RMT, K-Line and Lionel 6456 with MTH trucks). Never a problem pulling that with one engine on the flat. On the other hand, when I run the same size train, but with 8 Menards boxcars (with freshly oiled bearings) in the mix, one of my engines seems to get hot after about 30 minutes.


----------

